# Minneapolis area cabinets?



## bergsj (Jan 6, 2014)

I plan on building a built-in bookcase in my basement but rather than build the lower cabinet portion by myself I'm thinking of purchasing the cabinets and just building the bookcase on top of that.

Anyone know of where I can just order quality & decently priced cabinets in the western suburbs of Minneapolis to the exact width I need?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Since nobody has responded I imagine you will have to resort to the yellow pages. I'm in Dallas so I can't help you. For what you are doing most any custom cabinet shop could do the work. You might go by their shop and look at what kind of work they do. Be sure to use someone that makes their own doors in case you need some doors for the section you will be building.


----------



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

I just got done doing a built-in project for a buddy and it was very rewarding. If you can build the bookcase, I would recommend you tackle the lower (s) as well.


----------



## mattS74 (May 4, 2012)

Try Building Materials Outlet in Eagan off of hwy 13. I've used their unfinished cabs before for projects and they're pretty good.


----------



## bergsj (Jan 6, 2014)

mattS74 said:


> Try Building Materials Outlet in Eagan off of hwy 13. I've used their unfinished cabs before for projects and they're pretty good.


Thanks! I'll give them a try.


----------

